# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos! Soy Juan desde Valencia

## jguitar

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Juan y tengo 36 años. Vivo en Valencia y me encanta la magia, sobre todo la cartomagia, la numismagia y algo de cardistry. Llevo muy poco en esto de una manera seria, podría decir que tan solo llevo un par de meses.

Empecé como muchos disfrutando de la magia que aparecía en TV, y hoy todavía me acuerdo de la magia y el humor de Tamariz. Siempre he tenido barajas por casa y siempre quise saber hacer "buenos" trucos. Ya que con unos 10 o 12 años tuve acceso a una caja de Magia Borrás pero que apenas supe poner en práctica.

Como decía, hace unos 2 meses me pasé por una tienda de Magia y quedé tan impresionado por los trucos que me hizo el dependiente que me compré la baraja Svengali. Ahora está en un cajón, pero gracias a ella he metido cabeza en este mundo. Y ahora voy practicando con el libro de Vicente Canuto.

Todavía no pertenezco a ninguna asociación, pero le tengo echado el ojo a un grupo que se reúnen los miércoles y que todavía tengo pendiente acercarme. Mientras tanto practico en casa y mi público son la familia y los compañeros de trabajo.

Llevaba tiempo leyendo este foro y hoy por fin me he decidido a entrar y presentarme.

Encantado de estar aquí  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al for Juan =)

Algunos puntos...
De dónde eres?
Recuerda no quemar a tu público o al final odiarán la magia  :O11: 
Sobre lo de la baraja Svengali... no podrías haber hecho nada mejor: el cajón, por ahora, es el mejor sitio, sí. Mi más sincera admiración por haberte dado cuenta y haber dado el paso. Me quitaría el sombrero si lo llevase.

Lo dicho, bienvenido

----------


## jguitar

Gracias Ming!

Soy de Picanya, pero desde hace ya más de 15 años que vivo en Valencia.
Sobre lo del público... tienes toda la razón y lo tengo presente. Por ahora básicamente les he hecho el juego de Doble predicción, y procuro no darles la brasa con el tema.

Estos últimos días básicamente lo único que hago es practicar abanicos y mezclas (auténticas y falsas), y ver todos los vídeos de actuaciones de magia que puedo

----------

